# The Woods Expedition 2 Has Ended!



## Jeremy (Nov 3, 2017)

Our special Friday the 13th and Halloween 2017 event, The Woods Expedition 2: The Bone Chilling Bell Hunt, has now ended! Hopefully you were able to earn a lot of bells to purchase some candy collectibles with! Most of all, we hope you had a fun time participating in this year's six different stages! Let us know what you thought of them.

Special thanks to the staff who helped make this event possible!
Event hosts: Jeremy, Justin, Tom, Laudine, Oblivia
Story writing: Tina, Oblivia, Jeremy
Graphics: Laudine
Bell distribution: Tina, Laudine, Jeremy, Oblivia
Shop restocking: Justin, Oblivia, Jeremy
Staff favorite and contest nomination voting: Tina, Justin, Laudine, Thunder, Oblivia, Jeremy, Tom, Jake




Event host: Jeremy. Story writer: Jeremy and Oblivia.

The five voted staff favorites have earned a pink candy! Congratulations to our favorite Wix photoshoppers...






*mitfy!
skarmoury!
Makoto!
CaramelCookie!
milk.desu!*




Contest host: Justin. Story writer: Tina. 

All nominated pumpkins will receive a pink candy (unless they are already getting one from another event). Congratulations to our favorite pumpkin carvings...






*Capeet!
Celine!
Jeannine!
Frostbite2002!
King Dorado!
Mayor_of_Eden!
Perry Berry!
cammy!*​
The community then chose their favorite entries, who were rewarded with even more bells for their supreme carving skills. Our top three pumpkin carvers were...

*First Place: Jeannine!*





*Second Place: Frostbite2002!*





*Third Place: King Dorado!*









Event host: Tom. Story writer: Tina. 

The five staff favorite hand ghosts earned their creator a pink candy. Congratulations to our favorite hand-tracing ghost designers...






*Jeannine!
smallpeach!
Holla!
padfoot6!
Hinata825!*



Event host: Laudine. Story writer: Tina. 

The staff's favorite Kracko line art drawings also won a pink candy. Congratulations to our favorite Kracko line art drawers...






*Zane!
Gir!
Jeannine!
Misera!
Chibi.Hoshi!*




Poll host: Justin. Story writer: Tina. 

164 people voted for their favorite pumpkin. As promised, one would be selected at random to win a pink candy. Congratulations to...






*Cherub!*




Puzzle host: Oblivia. Story writer and puzzle creator: Oblivia. (Safe Passage story writer: Tina.)

Just like last year, we ended the event with a lovely puzzle for you to all solve. Feel free to direct your frustrations at our puzzle master, Oblivia! To solve this puzzle, you had to figure out the word that describes each phrase. The number refers to the number of the letter in the word. Together, the thirteen letters make up the password: 



> 1. ja*C*k
> 2. saturd*A*y
> 3. laudi*N*e
> 4. *C*ollectibles
> ...



If you weren't able to solve it on time but would still like to read the concluding store, the board has now been opened for everyone to enter!

The first person to solve the puzzle earned both the pink candy collectible, as well as the extremely rare dark candy collectible. Congratulations to solving it without any hints and before anyone else...









*King Dorado! *​
32 travelers solved the puzzle and found the path out of the Woods. We held a raffle to give out a pink candy to one of you! Congratulations to...





*Vizionari!*​
And to everyone else, including those of you who may have struggled with the puzzle or didn't win any staff favorites, we still want to thank you for participating and hope to see you all at our future TBT events!


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 3, 2017)

congrats to all the winners!

and thanks again to staff for a really fun event!


----------



## Justin (Nov 3, 2017)

Thanks to participating everyone! Jack's Spooky Shack is now closed in the Shop... and as requested by many, the Jack collectible is no longer unique so you can own more than one in your inventory.


----------



## dedenne (Nov 3, 2017)

Oh morning everyone
I really liked that event, especially the variety of challenges . 
I am now going to direct my frustrations at Oblivia.
Thanks you to all the staff!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 3, 2017)

Congrats to everyone who won! I'm glad I was able to participate in most of the events, wish I had come on to figure out the puzzle before it was over with!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 3, 2017)

Congrats to the winners.

Yeah, that puzzle is hard. So where's my 20k TBT lawsuit?

By the way, the TBT-funded lawsuit is a joke. I always talk about them when they get hard.


----------



## seliph (Nov 3, 2017)

Yall home of phobes will never experience love like Wix and Kracko's


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 3, 2017)

Do we have an ETA of how long the Woods will be open?


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 3, 2017)

oml I literally just took a break from studying and received a VM from King Dorado congratulating me and..... ??? ;;;; v;;; (I'm in great shock right now since the first path was the only path I was able to participate in so aaaaa thank you so much!! <3)

Congrats to the others winners too, and a warm thanks to the staff for another successful spooky event!!
(Curse that puzzle, I could spell the word "cancel" out but I was stumped with numbers 9 - 12. :'( )


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2017)

lmao now i feel kinda dumb for not getting on how to get the last part of the 6th one .. i mean i kinda figured it'd be cancel something but i didn't connect them together lool.

also aw no staff fave again but alas grats to everyone!


----------



## Daysie (Nov 3, 2017)

Congratulations to the winners and staff thank you for a great event!


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 3, 2017)

hooray i'm super happy, it was fun


----------



## cornimer (Nov 3, 2017)

Congrats to all the winners!  
Thanks to everyone who hosted this awesome event


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 3, 2017)

WHAT I CAN'T BELIEVE HOW CLOSE I WAS TO SOLVING THE PUZZLE NOOOO


----------



## glow (Nov 3, 2017)

ya i'd be lying if i said i didn't feel disappointed rn

- - - Post Merge - - -

spent so long on my entry and almost the same winners get chosen for art every time so w/e


----------



## Jake (Nov 3, 2017)

FYI I had really bad diarrhoea for the majority of this event which is why I didn't do much. don't judge me ok


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2017)

glow said:


> spent so long on my entry and almost the same winners get chosen for art every time so w/e



same, i get they can be creative, but yeah almost the same people everytime, justmy thought no offense against anyone lol

i liked it though so yeah naw sweating


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 3, 2017)

glow said:


> ya i'd be lying if i said i didn't feel disappointed rn
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> spent so long on my entry and almost the same winners get chosen for art every time so w/e



I honestly thought yours would be one of the winners because of how cool it was.  I'm sure it's disappointing for you. :/


----------



## Verecund (Nov 3, 2017)

I wasn't even close to the puzzle... I was trying to use Animal Crossing for all the clues instead of TBT (was thinking Gracie for 3, Katrina for 6, etc), and I kept thinking Wix for 4, should have realized it wasn't right when I couldn't figure out who the pixie or some of the other things were.

Although I did think of both Cancel and Samhain for words in the password, I just never found them in the selection of letters I got so I didn't bother trying to use them.


----------



## cosmylk (Nov 3, 2017)

eyy grats to everyone !!
sad I missed out on an orange candy again D:


----------



## Justin (Nov 3, 2017)

glow said:


> ya i'd be lying if i said i didn't feel disappointed rn
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> spent so long on my entry and almost the same winners get chosen for art every time so w/e



If you're referring to your Kracko entry, I just want to say I really liked yours and did actually vote for it personally! (And I can say I wasn't the only one on the team to!) Since we were only doing 5 favourites for each, it was a really tall order to make it in out of all those entries.


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 3, 2017)

Congrats to all the pink candy winners!

Also, is it just me, or are both the gengar and pineapple pumpkins in second place??


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2017)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Congrats to all the pink candy winners!
> 
> Also, is it just me, or are both the gengar and pineapple pumpkins in second place??



dunno if there was another tie but yeah it says lol


----------



## Justin (Nov 3, 2017)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Congrats to all the pink candy winners!
> 
> Also, is it just me, or are both the gengar and pineapple pumpkins in second place??





Sheila said:


> dunno if there was another tie but yeah it says lol



You guys must be seeing things.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2017)

Justin said:


> You guys must be seeing things.



No, it said 2 second earlier o well xD


----------



## Cascade (Nov 3, 2017)

I knew it was Samhain but i can't figure out the first word.


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 3, 2017)

Thank you for putting this together, Staff!!!  I really had so much fun with it (even the 6th path  the answer was very clever!)


----------



## Seroja (Nov 3, 2017)

Sheila said:


> No, it said 2 second earlier o well xD



first the banner, then this. this had been some real spoopy event.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 3, 2017)

gyro said:


> Yall home of phobes will never experience love like Wix and Kracko's



I'm pretty sure Wix's love is the type of love where you'd wake up in the middle of the night with a knife carving your chest out.


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 3, 2017)

Omg, did not expect to win a pink candy >v< congrats to all the winners and thanks for the fun event!


----------



## mitfy (Nov 3, 2017)

yay!! thanks for the pink candy guys  
this was such a fun event! congrats to everyone


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 3, 2017)

Great event!  Thanks for hosting it!


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 3, 2017)

Awesome, I won a Pink Candy, yay! Congrats to all the winners and thank you very much to 
the staff for this event. It was really fun, even though I had some troubles with the sixth path 
and the password (I think afterwards, I wouldn't found it out, since I was too confused and 
didn't know where I should start, lol.). Really a very nice event! 
 I'm gonna miss Wix, hope we see him again one day...


----------



## Capeet (Nov 3, 2017)

Yessss I want more Wix too!!! Thanks so much for the fun event guys, I loved all the tasks you came up with! It was a really nice surprise, I def wasn't expecting anything so soon after the Fair!


----------



## Chicha (Nov 3, 2017)

Congrats to all the winners! I really enjoyed seeing the pumpkins, I thought they were super creative! Y'all got some mad carving skills!

I only wish I had more time to participate this year. Despite the struggles with the sixth path, it was still fun. Thanks for hosting the spooky holiday for us all, staff! 



Justin said:


> Thanks to participating everyone! Jack's Spooky Shack is now closed in the Shop... and as requested by many, the Jack collectible is no longer unique so you can own more than one in your inventory.



Thank god omg, thank you!!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2017)

Yeah it was loads fun! except maybe not path 6 lol bc im dumb also how did that hazel not make it


----------



## Holla (Nov 3, 2017)

So glad you guys really liked my little Villager hand ghost! I had a lot of fun making her too.

Thanks so much for all the fun events TBT staff (even your crazy 6th path that had me stumped Oblivia!). 

Also congrats to all the other winners and even those who didn?t win. I think we all got a at least a little something from this fun event.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 3, 2017)

Oh wow, congrats to everyone :0
Ik there was a lot of anger and frustration too but thanks so much staff once again for putting together this cool event. I wasn't able to participate in everything, and quite frankly I mostly missed the first half but it was fun regardless. :')
 Now where's Christmas


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 3, 2017)

well I guess I learned a new word today

congrats to all the winners


----------



## seliph (Nov 3, 2017)

Tom said:


> I'm pretty sure Wix's love is the type of love where you'd wake up in the middle of the night with a knife carving your chest out.



Not everyone conforms to your standards of love, Tom!!!


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2017)

glow said:


> ya i'd be lying if i said i didn't feel disappointed rn
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> spent so long on my entry and almost the same winners get chosen for art every time so w/e



I nominated your entry love. <3 

(Seriously. I did. I thought the concept of your Kracko entry was incredible.)


----------



## Laudine (Nov 3, 2017)

glow said:


> ya i'd be lying if i said i didn't feel disappointed rn
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> spent so long on my entry and almost the same winners get chosen for art every time so w/e



Yeah I nominated you too, and it's a shame that it didn't make it since I loved the idea!

I had a hard time choosing since there were a lot of amazing submissions. Wish we can award more than just 5 per event.

now you guys know my suffering when I'm picking bucket of paint winners *whimpers*


----------



## Daysie (Nov 3, 2017)

I don`t want to offend people, but why not the same as the tetris collectable where you could only win 1. Now people who are incredibly talented won multiple pink candies. And someone like glow who made a really stunning Kracko wins nothing.


----------



## Jacob (Nov 3, 2017)

Super fun event! Probably best structure for Halloween so far, I hope you keep it like this

It kinda sucks because some of the staff have differing tastes for stuff like art, I feel like each staff person should get their own choice of favorite entry. Maybe that's a dumb idea though. ANYWAY! Congrats to all the staff favorite winners, make sure you put your pink candies next to your purple ones.....

Also WOW Tina, great job on the writing for this event!! (I read every word!)


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2017)

Daysie said:


> I don`t want to offend people, but why not the same as the tetris collectable where you could only win 1. Now people who are incredibly talented won multiple pink candies. And someone like glow who made a really stunning Kracko wins nothing.



As far as I'm aware people only got one pink candy even if they won multiple categories? Correct me if I'm wrong. But this is also how we do things every event: people could win in multiple categories but they wouldn't receive more than one of the rare collectible associated with that event. 

There are a lot of entries that will get multiple staff votes and still not achieve enough to gain a prize. It happens every event. If we gave a prize to everyone who received even just one nomination we would have easily half of participants achieving the top prize each time! We go into it blind: make our votes and then see after what everyone else voted after. They need to meet a certain threshold to 'win' per say - i.e., as Justin said, for someone like glow to have been selected she would have needed to achieve a lot of votes to make it into the overall top five voted. We don't choreograph our votes to achieve maximum spread, because then that would be us essentially hand-picking the winners. That would be even more unfair than coincidental similarities may seem. The entries that win are the ones we have blindly and unanimously agreed are the best in each category. If there is crossover that just shows that person/those people truly did excel.




Jacob said:


> Also WOW Tina, great job on the writing for this event!! (I read every word!)



Aww, thank you Jacob! 

As I read your post someone commented I was smiling at something haha. <3


----------



## Zane (Nov 3, 2017)

OMG THANKS <3 the insp for mine was something I really love so this made me doubly happy haha..

Congratulations to everyone else and big thanks for the event!  (Great work on the puzzle Oblivia ☆)


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 3, 2017)

Oh okay, sorry this is my first event, so each person can only get 1 pink? If that's the case, I feel bad being in multiple categories... :c


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 3, 2017)

Congrats guys!!!! All the finalists look great!!! 

Pretty sad my it?s the Great Kracko Wixxy Brown pic didn?t make it, as I LUVED my idea behind it but I guess I just don?t have the digital skills yet (though OMG, I am Soooo impressed with Jeannine!?s traditional entry!!!)


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 3, 2017)

DaCoSim said:


> (though OMG, I am Soooo impressed with Jeannine!’s traditional entry!!!)



Thank you, that's very kind


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 3, 2017)

Jeannine said:


> Thank you, that's very kind



You?re very welcome!!! Very impressed with it (and your pumpkin entry OMG!!! So cute!)


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 3, 2017)

Jeannine said:


> Oh okay, sorry this is my first event, so it's only 1 pink per person? Now I feel bad if I took someone else's spot being in multiple categories... :c



i don't think it's your fault, you are incredibly talented and i hope people don't blame you for anything


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 3, 2017)

Thanks for the fun Halloween event, staff!  I know I complained a lot about the puzzle but I hope you didn't take it personally Oblivia.  You're wonderful at puzzle-making.  While I would've liked a Pink Candy, I'm happy for the winners and even happier that I have all 6 regular candies now.  Hooray for rainbow collectible rows!


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 3, 2017)

Congratulations to all of the winners and thank you to the staff for putting on another great event. 

Kinda bummed I didn't manage to win a Pink candy, but it's my own fault because I only gave myself two opportunities by missing out on the pumpkin carving, Kracko, and hand tracing events. Unfortunately I put the bulk of my effort into the Wix challenge, but I couldn't find any good screenshots of Courage the Cowardly Dog that would fit and relied more on the explanation. At least I got those 200 bells for the last path!

Regardless, it was fun to participate in what I did, and as always I look forward to the events to come in the future.


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 3, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Thanks for the fun Halloween event, staff!  I know I complained a lot about the puzzle but I hope you didn't take it personally Oblivia.  You're wonderful at puzzle-making.  While I would've liked a Pink Candy, I'm happy for the winners and even happier that I have all 6 regular candies now.  Hooray for rainbow collectible rows!



Nah, I'm not upset.  I expect some level of tarring and feathering each time I'm tasked with creating one of these things!

Someone had the brilliant idea of hiding clues in the site's source code next time around, so I hope you all are looking forward to that.


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 3, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> Nah, I'm not upset.  I expect some level of tarring and feathering each time I'm tasked with creating one of these things!
> 
> Someone had the brilliant idea of hiding clues in the site's source code next time around, so I hope you all are looking forward to that.



Oblivia heads back to the torture chamber to think of new ways to punish us 

Ha!!! I really enjoyed this event staffers. You guys did a great job! And THANK U for introducing us to Wix!!! I will never forget him!


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 3, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> Nah, I'm not upset.  I expect some level of tarring and feathering each time I'm tasked with creating one of these things!
> 
> Someone had the brilliant idea of hiding clues in the site's source code next time around, so I hope you all are looking forward to that.



Sounds fun! It is a learning process, but I thought the password was brilliant! I was on the right track, I just couldn't guess some of the clue words as I could think of a few answers. 
Also, I'm new to this, is it only one pink candy per person?


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 3, 2017)

DaCoSim said:


> &#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56447;&#55357;&#56840;Oblivia heads back to the torture chamber to think of new ways to punish us &#55357;&#56447;&#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56447;
> 
> Ha!!! I really enjoyed this event staffers. You guys did a great job! And THANK U for introducing us to Wix!!! I will never forget him!



I'm sure he plans to make occasional appearances around here!


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 3, 2017)

Jeannine said:


> Sounds fun! It is a learning process, but I thought the password was brilliant! I was on the right track, I just couldn't guess some of the clue words as I could think of a few answers.
> Also, I'm new to this, is it only one pink candy per person?



Yes, with all the exclusive collectibles we only award one per person, even if someone wins multiple events/categories.


----------



## smallpeach (Nov 3, 2017)

Congrats to everyone! I'm super shocked my hand drawing was picked :0


----------



## Rio_ (Nov 3, 2017)

I got so excited I ran out the room and tripped over my cat! I feel so horrible ;___;


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 3, 2017)

smallpeach said:


> Congrats to everyone! I'm super shocked my hand drawing was picked :0



Your hand drawing was my very first fav!!!! So cute!!!!


----------



## Verecund (Nov 3, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> Someone had the brilliant idea of hiding clues in the site's source code next time around, so I hope you all are looking forward to that.



I actually looked in the source code for the puzzle hoping to find something.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 3, 2017)

Attempting to fix the thread glitch.


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 3, 2017)

All pink (and dark!) candies have now been distributed.  Congrats again to all of you!


----------



## Rio_ (Nov 3, 2017)

thank u wood experiment guy


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 3, 2017)

The Pink Candies are lovely!  I'm jealous. ;u;


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 3, 2017)

Thank you! <3


----------



## Mayor_of_Eden (Nov 3, 2017)

Thank you for the pink candy!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 3, 2017)

now i can display the colours of the bisexual flag
 this is all i need in life B)


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 3, 2017)

Love my pink candy <3 thank you again!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 3, 2017)

Thank you so much.  Rockin' a sweet candy x feather rainbow.


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 3, 2017)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thank you so much.  Rockin' a sweet candy x feather rainbow.



That's almost too awesome for me.  Tone it back a bit, jeez.


----------



## roseflower (Nov 4, 2017)

Thank you staff for the spooky Halloween event
Congrats to all the winners and especially to King Dorado for solving the riddle without any hints!


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 4, 2017)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thank you so much.  Rockin' a sweet candy x feather rainbow.



truly it is the elite of collectible line-ups 

did you just have a pink feather perfectly ready to line up with that candy lol?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 4, 2017)

toadsworthy said:


> truly it is the elite of collectible line-ups
> 
> did you just have a pink feather perfectly ready to line up with that candy lol?


Yup, pure luck.


----------



## Cascade (Nov 4, 2017)

Thanks for the fun Halloween event staffs  even tho i didn't participate.


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 4, 2017)

thee pink candy looks so beautiful on everyone's side bars! I would say it looks hot, but the audience wouldn't feel too hot about that  hopefully the entry garnered a few laughs *thumbs up*


----------



## Holla (Nov 4, 2017)

Loving the pink candy thanks so much! ^_^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 4, 2017)

Where's the Christmas event?


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 4, 2017)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thank you so much.  Rockin' a sweet candy x feather rainbow.



That line-up is the best I've seen. Like, literally, it's the best.



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Where's the Christmas event?



Same tbh. I've bought red and green candies from this event and I'm dying to use them immediately hngghh.


----------



## glow (Nov 4, 2017)

aaaaa thank you justin, tina, laudine and daysie for the kind words, u melt me ♡_♡


----------



## sleepydreepy (Nov 4, 2017)

thanks staff! and congrats to everyone


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 4, 2017)

This was too hard for me, I didn't even bother trying.

But congrats to all winners.


----------

